# Signs of the Zodiac and you....



## mattyjman (Jun 6, 2012)

How much do you believe in this stuff... as it pertains to your temperaments and your partners personalities?


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Personally, I feel it is a bunch of hooey.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Okay, first, let me say that as a trained, educated person with several graduate degrees, I don't believe in it at all.

Having said that at all, I finally looked up Pisces' characteristics in my 40s (so, long after the point at which I could have subconsciously molded my personality to match my sign) and Oh. My. God. am I ever a Pisces.

So, I just don't know. 

I do know that the Pisces/Scorpio thing is just as hot as the internet sites say it is.

Not that I believe in any of that


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

Well to say I 'believe' in it but I will say that Im a scorpio and H is a cancer and both descriptions are spot on across the board. So take from that what you will.

And ditto with scorpio/cancer- whew!!!


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

I am a "cusp" so I guess that makes me a mixture of two signs - Cancer and Leo. I read my traits with a sense of amusement. Interesting to an extent, but I don't live my life based on my daily horoscope; in fact, I don't read that type of stuff. Think it's a bunch of baloney. JMO.

My husband is a Leo. He has none of the characteristics attributed to a Leo as far as I know, unless drinking obscene quantities of alcohol is one of the traits for that sign.


----------



## mattyjman (Jun 6, 2012)

my wife swears by it, and i haven't ever reallly looked at it before... reading through it now, it's pretty spot on...

i can say i'm definitely not a fan of the cancer...


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

mattyjman said:


> my wife swears by it, and i haven't ever reallly looked at it before... reading through it now, it's pretty spot on...
> 
> i can say i'm definitely not a fan of the cancer...


as I said my H is a cancer. Definately some good traits but wow the bad ones......But Im still a cancer fan.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Well.. I do believe in it to an extent... I'm a leo, my H is a cancer.. and although i can honestly say.. we have some of the traits of our signs... in other aspects we don't. So I guess it's 50/50 for me.


----------



## mattyjman (Jun 6, 2012)

just read my virgo... pretty spot on, with the exception of not liking sex... dead wrong there.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm a gemini/cancer dragon.

Hubs is a pisces pig.


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

I'm believe I am a Martian/Rat/Capricorn/Easter Bunny/Tooth Fairy/ Santa Claus/ Unicorn

Really screwed up!


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

lamaga said:


> Okay, first, let me say that as a trained, educated person with several graduate degrees, I don't believe in it at all.
> 
> Having said that at all, I finally looked up Pisces' characteristics in my 40s (so, long after the point at which I could have subconsciously molded my personality to match my sign) and Oh. My. God. am I ever a Pisces.
> 
> ...


Ditto... Libra (or was) here. Balance has always been important and a focus in my life.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

yes, im exactly like my signs..and my husband is exactly like his

me western: leo
me western: horse

husband western: leo
husband eastern: goat


just like a leo...im the best, i have to look my best, what ever im wearing, im rockin it..

just like a horse...dont put me in a small yard, but give me a large pasture, and let me roam, i always come back...

husband is more like a goat, and likes to be "in", and is fine with captivity.

like most leos, i dont like to be center stage. if you see me and my husband out, we are the 2 people in the far corner away from everyone else...

what happens, is, the little small space we though we could hide in...turned out to be behind a curtain of the stage...and now we are center stage.

just like a circus, we are center ring, every one wants to talk to us, and be around us...

we are nice to a fault..that is if you are on our team...we would give you the shirt off our back, and the last dollar in our pocket, our last smoke, last drink...

now, im like a horse, i have no accountability for money..its here for me to spend right..???

husband is like the goat, and he can hide some money good.

we are leos, and flirt with anybody--august leos are the oppsite of july leos, in my reading, and meeting different leos---we are august.

we are dont lie to be mean, more like if you think your cooking is off the chain, we wont tell you other wise...

we are also harsh truth tellers...if that shirt is ugly then its ugly, and you will not wear it out with us...some where else--sure, looks great.

we love to shop, and love to be right..we can debate just about any thing for hours, and can prove why your argument is invalid.

and both of us are very sexual..he is more romantic than i, but neither is selfish.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

3leafclover said:


> most especially Gemini who are like magnets for me.


^^^ Then you and my 4 year old daughter would probably be inseparable best buddies!!


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Me: Leo+ Rabbit... some traits, yes, but most no.
Hubby: Cancer+Rooster...again, some yes, some no. 

According to Chinese Zodiac descriptions, my husband and I are not compatible... I beg to differ


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

lol ok just looked all this up... 

Me: Leo/Rabbit Element: Fire

Hubby: Cancer/Pig Element: Water

Daughter: Gemeni/Rat Element: Air

Son: Libra/Ox Element: Air


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

I know 4 people that were born same year as I covering three days in Aug... I fit Virgo to the letter, one of my friends share 2 or 3 characteristics, the other two? NO WAY. Not even close!


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

Maricha75 said:


> According to Chinese Zodiac descriptions, my husband and I are not compatible... I beg to differ



usually leo + leo are the perfect storm...if is good than its the marriage every one will envy...

but if its bad...war of the roses, will look like a wonderful, happy, healthy marriage...[the movie with michael douglass...and i cant think of her name]


the goat and the horse are supposed to be a good yin and yang...he keeps me calm, and i let him be reckless.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

Accipiter777 said:


> I know 4 people that were born same year as I covering three days in Aug... I fit Virgo to the letter, one of my friends share 2 or 3 characteristics, the other two? NO WAY. Not even close!



my grandmother was leo/virgo. her birthday was aug 23, right on the split day.

the best way i an describe it is...all the arrogance of a leo, with the "ambition" of a virgo.

like she wanted the best of the best top of the line tv, did all the research and knows who has it, the day arrives for her to pick it up...but doesnt feel like going to get it., and comes up with lameness and reasons why dhe dosent want to go...


sometimes it flips to...she wanted to eat, asked you to cook for her, --even though she could do it her self-- then spends the next few days telling you how you really cant cook, and if only you had done this this way...

sooo, my mom is full virgo, just middle of the month...shes...fun....


----------



## Wanting1 (Apr 26, 2012)

I absolutely don't believe in it. But, I find it interesting to some extent. Kind of like a party game. It doesn't affect my life in any meaningful way, but it's sometimes fun to read the horoscopes. And laugh or see if you can somehow find a way to make it fit your life.


----------



## heartbrok3n (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't buy it. But how i wish it were real, we would only be dealing with only twelve types of people instead of a few billion types


----------



## uhaul4mybaggage (Jul 20, 2010)

I completely believe it. I don't know how it works, but it does. I am a cancer, my ex is an aries. didn't believe in it back then. But after we split and I looked it up, damn. We were doomed. My one son is an Aquarius, and we don't get along. Other son is a Virgo, and all of the people I know are spot on with their sign traits. I won't date anyone but pisces, taurus, cancer, or libra. Was engaged once to a Scorpio. That was tremendously hot, but he cheated, so it ended. Mom and dad were cancer/leo. That worked for 30 years (dad passed.) You can call me crazy if you want to . When I see something that works, I pay attention.


----------

